# Our Boy Banks!



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

Just wanted to post up some pics. This is Banks, the newest addition to our family. He comes from the breeder in Pittsburgh who owns the grandfather to our female Capri. Banks is 6months and just had his crop done. Hes a tank! Hes out of SCBP Rockstar and SCBP Envy. Hes going to be short and wide. Hes going to be short and wide. Hopefully this guy will be our stud, let me know what you think.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Your stud??? As in breeding??? ..............................


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Great looking dog


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Your stud??? As in breeding??? ..............................


Yes, we have a handful of people interested when he is older. Our breeder would like to work with us in the future as well.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

ok aside from all the people who want pups from a litter whos not here yet, how much experience do you have in breeding? Are you breeding capri to him? j/w

good looking bully btw, just wondering the intentions of your breeding


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hes a well put together bully. Are you looking to start breeding bullies? 


Also I would beware of ANYONE that is wanting to line up to breed with a dog they haven't even seen mature.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Hes a well put together bully. Are you looking to start breeding bullies?
> 
> Also I would beware of ANYONE that is wanting to line up to breed with a dog they haven't even seen mature.


:goodpost:

You can get an idea of what a dog may look like in the future from having the parents, but its no guarantee of health/physical or temperament problems.. Just one of the reasons I'm so inquisitive of you, not trying to be rude just wanting to know how this benefits the bully community


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

lots of things can change in a couple years so he may not be breed worthy, just something to think about. good luck and im sure he will make a great addition to your family!!


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> ok aside from all the people who want pups from a litter whos not here yet, how much experience do you have in breeding? Are you breeding capri to him? j/w
> 
> good looking bully btw, just wondering the intentions of your breeding


Well i certainly am no expert but I spend a lot of time reading. Our breeder though is extremely knowledgeable and has been a reputable breeder for years. This is why we would choose to work with him if and when we decide to use him as a stud. He is an exact twin to his grandfather who is now deceased. Our breeder has so many awesome looking dogs that came from him and when people saw Banks they showed interest because of his similarities to his grandfather. Our breeder does a lot of in vitro breeding and although I have not made a decision, I feel that way may be better suited for me. I do not plan on breeding him to Capri. Aside from the fact that Capri did not really turn out the way I had expected, I dont have the time to dedicate to actually having a litter of puppies, nor the space.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

patsar16 said:


> Well i certainly am no expert but I spend a lot of time reading. Our breeder though is extremely knowledgeable and has been a reputable breeder for years. This is why we would choose to work with him if and when we decide to use him as a stud. He is an exact twin to his grandfather who is now deceased. Our breeder has so many awesome looking dogs that came from him and when people saw Banks they showed interest because of his similarities to his grandfather. Our breeder does a lot of in vitro breeding and although I have not made a decision, I feel that way may be better suited for me. I do not plan on breeding him to Capri. Aside from the fact that Capri did not really turn out the way I had expected, I dont have the time to dedicate to actually having a litter of puppies, nor the space.


So you have the dog now and he MAY be used as a stud? I think that's what I'm understanding... Not doing the breeding yourself? I just thought you meant stud as in a foundation to a breeding program LOL my bad


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

In all honesty this disgusts me. Especially since you've been here for so long. I have zero respect for you and your ethics.

Here's the history of this girls posts. 
http://www.gopitbull.com/search.php?searchid=320783


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Did you ever get capri fixed?


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

link didint work shana


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

crap, well what you can do is go to her main profile page, click statistics and then click find all posts by patstar. This girl refuses to learn anything except crap from back yard breeders.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I might be looking at the photo wrong but doesn't it look like the puppy has weak pasterns? I don't see why you want to add another liter of unwanted pitbulls to the world, what breeder did you get the dog from?


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

so far so cute.


----------



## Wingman Kennels (Nov 13, 2009)

Indigo and David,

Wow your posts disgust me, keep your negative comments to yourself. Clearly this girl posted pictures of her male up for all members to view and is thinking about using him as a stud. There is the working pit and the american bully---what I would really like to see is what you have in your yard. That pup is a carbon copy of Rocafella and Rockzilla. For those who don't know, those dogs are very big in the bully world and many line up to get pups from the roc/ ruby line.

I like all dogs of all breeds and builds, whether its working, bully, staffie, etc. Your comments just go to show your ignorance as members and as owners. 

I think Banks is a beautiful dog and wish you all the luck in the future!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Wingman Kennels said:


> Indigo and David,
> 
> Wow your posts disgust me, keep your negative comments to yourself. Clearly this girl posted pictures of her male up for all members to view and is thinking about using him as a stud. There is the working pit and the american bully---what I would really like to see is what you have in your yard. That pup is a carbon copy of Rocafella and Rockzilla. For those who don't know, those dogs are very big in the bully world and many line up to get pups from the roc/ ruby line.
> 
> ...


We are not saying the dog isn't a cute pup. We do not believe that a person has the right to breed just because they have a dog. If you look through Ms. Pats history on this website she has no place breeding animals period. I know who those dogs are. Just because the pup was made by them does not mean that it should automatically put into someones breeding program. I am well versed in both the APBT and Am Bully... since i have BOTH. If you haven't cruised the site yet except to target this post, you will see that we are Pro Spay and Neuter. We support a few breeders... There are breeders of the Am. Bully community we support and the APBT community because of their efforts to strive to make healthier well rounded dogs. We know that the Am. Bully was not bred for work, so why not strive for showing titles or obedience work? At least make an effort is all that we ask as a community and Ms. Pat has done neither. A pedigree does not make a dog, a dog makes a pedigree. It takes a great owner to become a great breeder. A great owner will strive to make the dog as well known for what it CAN do not what it's ancestors HAVE done.


----------



## Wingman Kennels (Nov 13, 2009)

Well is that really of your concern to say that she is breeding material or not? Don't we all have to start somewhere....

She said stud, not mass produce. So if she wants to work with her breeder and produce roc/ ruby blood with Banks, what's the problem? She is learning and i'm sure her breeder will help her in the right direction. I clearly don't understand why you are attcking her being?


----------



## Wingman Kennels (Nov 13, 2009)

Patsar16, ignore the haters-- we are all in this game because we love the breed, learn all you can and use it to produce what you believe is right.

Once again, good looking pup and a come up for sure!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Wingman Kennels said:


> Well is that really of your concern to say that she is breeding material or not? Don't we all have to start somewhere....
> 
> She said stud, not mass produce. So if she wants to work with her breeder and produce roc/ ruby blood with Banks, what's the problem? She is learning and i'm sure her breeder will help her in the right direction. I clearly don't understand why you are attcking her being?


Yeah, it really is, especially with the way the government is taking away our rights as bulldog owners more and more every day. Did you take into account where she lives? The only state which has state wide regulations on her type of dog? This is irresponsible ownership. The logo at the top left corner says "Promoting responsibility, increasing awareness, doing what needs to be done" That is our motto and we take it seriously here.

So please enlighten me as to what both her and her breeder are doing for the bulldog community?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Wingman Kennels said:


> Indigo and David,
> 
> Wow your posts disgust me, keep your negative comments to yourself. Clearly this girl posted pictures of her male up for all members to view and is thinking about using him as a stud. There is the working pit and the american bully---what I would really like to see is what you have in your yard. That pup is a carbon copy of Rocafella and Rockzilla. For those who don't know, those dogs are very big in the bully world and many line up to get pups from the roc/ ruby line.
> 
> ...


She posted up about planning to stud the dog and has been a member here long enough to know the response she would get.

Who here do you think cares if he is a carbon copy of any dog?? That doesn't make him breeding worthy.

Your statement shows your ignorance of what these breeds are going thru and the issues of them being over bred by people wanting to be the next big thing and have the next big name in bullies or pitbulls. A bunch of people breeding dogs because they look cute.


----------



## Wingman Kennels (Nov 13, 2009)

For the record, if you read- she has relocated to Maryland. The only BSL BS is in PG county. 

And if anything, its the working pits that are being targeted. When is the last time you heard of an am bully attacking someone? I'm located in MD as well and have not had a problem with anyone saying anything negative about my dogs. Matter of fact, I know of a family who hated pits until they saw how calm my boy was; now they want one to raise. 

Sir, I can't say that I feel your pain in that you have been targeted as an owner, I have had nothing but compliments and in my eyes that sir is promoting the breed. Maybe you need to question your breeding schedule.


----------



## Wingman Kennels (Nov 13, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> She posted up about planning to stud the dog and has been a member her long enough to know the response she would get.
> 
> Wow, she said she PLANNED on studding the dog, well everyone that sure as hell means she is for sure doing it.
> 
> The dog is 6 months old, cmon---she is proud of what she has. He is a good looker and you can't go wrong with those peds.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Wingman Kennels said:


> And if anything, its the working pits that are being targeted.


Oh really?? Thats funny we just had a bully members dogs seized for the exact issues APBT owners go thru. You are naive if you think that American Bullies are not effected.

He had to fight to get his dogs back just the same as an APBT person and when it comes down to it they are all "pitbull" in the medias eyes.

There have actually been several recent bully attacks do to the fact that more people are breeding bullies than APBTS so there are a much larger percent of them out there.

Like I said tho when it goes thru the media it all a pitbull attack none the less.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Wingman Kennels is Patsar16 boy friend (It looks like they already have their kennel name picked out) so of course he’s gonna have her back on this one. I’m going to stay out of this because it’s going to go nowhere very fast.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Elvisfink said:


> Wingman Kennels is Patsar16 boy friend (It looks like they already have their kennel name picked out) so of course he's gonna have her back on this one. I'm going to stay out of this because it's going to go nowhere very fast.


Nice work detective!!! Soo the truth comes out!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Wingman Kennels said:


> Indigo and David,
> 
> Wow your posts disgust me, keep your negative comments to yourself. Clearly this girl posted pictures of her male up for all members to view and is thinking about using him as a stud. There is the working pit and the american bully---what I would really like to see is what you have in your yard. That pup is a carbon copy of Rocafella and Rockzilla. For those who don't know, those dogs are very big in the bully world and many line up to get pups from the roc/ ruby line.
> 
> ...


She can have a chihuahua, It has nothing to do with the breed. I also own a cross bred amstaff with Bully blood so I have nothing against the breed. THe govt is trying to wipe out the breed from the world and people keep mass producing these poor dogs for money. If you are a part of dog community people will tell you their thoughts, and Like Indigo stated we are pro spay and neuter and breeding shouldnt be considered based on looks and a pedigree. Anyone can breed two dogs in a backyard, what does that do in the name of the breed when they are sold like accessories or money making products?


----------



## Wingman Kennels (Nov 13, 2009)

Agreed. So what, are we all suppose to stop breeding then? Last time I checked I didn't give a flying **** what the media, news, said. I do my own thing and live my life the way I want to live it---following laws and rules of course.

I don't want to argue about this, clearly this thread went to hell; from what I read patsar is interested in breeding in the future and wanted to show everyone her new male.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> Nice work detective!!! Soo the truth comes out!


A quick google search came up with this.
New Member - The Elite Edge American Bully Forum


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Wingman Kennels said:


> For the record, if you read- she has relocated to Maryland. The only BSL BS is in PG county.
> 
> And if anything, its the working pits that are being targeted. When is the last time you heard of an am bully attacking someone? I'm located in MD as well and have not had a problem with anyone saying anything negative about my dogs. Matter of fact, I know of a family who hated pits until they saw how calm my boy was; now they want one to raise.
> 
> Sir, I can't say that I feel your pain in that you have been targeted as an owner, I have had nothing but compliments and in my eyes that sir is promoting the breed. Maybe you need to question your breeding schedule.


Breeding schedule? I have none. I am going to make sure that my dogs are going to develope into the dogs that I hope they will before making a kennel desicion to reproduce. I have a personal standard within my own yard.

You are actually incorrect about it only being the working dogs being targetted. the term "pit bull" is very vague and they will take my Am. bullies lives just as quickly as they will take my APBTs life because in the media portrayed eyes they are one and the same. You're right you don't hear about an American Bully attacking someone because they are labeled as a "pit bull" on the news. Heck, i've even seen labs being labeled as a pit bull... it just makes a better story for the papers and television. Who wants to watch a documentary about lab attacks? All of our dogs are in the spot light and are lumped together.

I change minds every day with my dogs, but when people don't get out there and network responsibly.... that's where the crap shoot starts for all of our dogs. Are you guys active with the American Bully Radio show? If not I would reccomend checking it out. Every tuesday evening at 10 pm they have topics that pertain to all of our dogs. Very positive enviornment which does not discriminate.

You haven't been targeted? How so? With BSL or with the general public at first sight of your dog getting out of your vehicle? It's very real and we all deal with it, whether you deside to turn a blind eye and not educate is your own perogative.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Wingman Kennels said:


> Patsar16, ignore the haters-- we are all in this game because we love the breed, learn all you can and use it to produce what you believe is right.
> 
> Once again, good looking pup and a come up for sure!


Yes, wit this mentallity you can run a google search on Pitbulls for sale and see all the backyard breeders trying to 'Produce" what they believe is right. Most of the dogs pitbulls or bullies aren't even health screened nor are they bred at the right age to know if the dog will have good desirable traits. People breed dogs because they think they are cute and they want puppies, or maybe because they want to make a buck. We do not condone that way of thinking and this is why 1000's of members share their knowledge and experience to educate new dog owners to understand the crisis of millions of homeless dogs and innocent pitbull type dogs being put down because the public and goverment label them as vicious. In other words like Indigo said what is this breeding going to do for the breed?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Wingman Kennels said:


> He is a good looker and you can't go wrong with those peds.


this is exactly where these breeds to go wrong... with a mentality like this. I don't mean to seem like I'm downing you at all Mr. Wingman... i think there is a lot of opportunity to grow here.

Oh yeah, I'm a girl.


----------



## Wingman Kennels (Nov 13, 2009)

Congratulations! you guys all figured out that I am patsar's boyfriend. Just because I am her boyfriend doesn't mean i'll back her up in any event; I'm a member on EE and saw how this thread targeted her for something she said she was interested in doing. 

Gosh, I better leave my job quick at the law firm, we all know that we have enough lawyers. Maybe i'll be a teacher; oh no, wait can't do that either.

How about this, why don't you tell us how to live?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Wingman Kennels said:


> Congratulations! you guys all figured out that I am patsar's boyfriend. Just because I am her boyfriend doesn't mean i'll back her up in any event; I'm a member on EE and saw how this thread targeted her for something she said she was interested in doing.
> 
> Gosh, I better leave my job quick at the law firm, we all know that we have enough lawyers. Maybe i'll be a teacher; oh no, wait can't do that either.
> 
> How about this, why don't you tell us how to live?


If you're going to continue to be disruptive I'm going to have to ask you and Pat to leave this site.


----------



## Wingman Kennels (Nov 13, 2009)

I can tell you all, for the time we have owned Capri and Banks; not once has anyone targeted my dog.

Short story; get this, when we were in Youngstown where pis are banned I actually got a comment from the chief of police saying that my female was gorgeous and he loved her colors. I guess its all about who you know. 

BSL= bull s***


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Wingman Kennels said:


> Agreed. So what, are we all suppose to stop breeding then? Last time I checked I didn't give a flying **** what the media, news, said. I do my own thing and live my life the way I want to live it---following laws and rules of course.
> 
> I don't want to argue about this, clearly this thread went to hell; from what I read patsar is interested in breeding in the future and wanted to show everyone her new male.


You couldn't have answered this any better, this is exactly what is wrong with the way you think and other backyard breeders. You do not care about the media and news and you do whatever the hell you want, off course sir that is the way to go, too bad the poor dogs end up paying for it because you are bringing more dogs to this world for no purpose except your greed. Do you do healh testing, health screenings for genetic disorders? what titles will the foundations have in order to make the exceptional specimens for breeding? canine good citizen? therapy dogs? weight pull champion? agility? conformation?.... I am going to have to take a guess and say that your products not puppies because that's how they will marketed as will have none of this besides a fancy website with comic book like adjetives for the characteristics of the dog.


----------



## Wingman Kennels (Nov 13, 2009)

disruptive? why because I spoke my mind, how we feel..... is this not allowed?

From what I saw, YOU decided to put forth your input in a negative fashion.....If you want us to leave because Sarah put some pics up and thought about breeding in the future, then maybe that's what we should do then. Clearly we are wrong.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Wingman Kennels said:


> disruptive? why because I spoke my mind, how we feel..... is this not allowed?
> 
> From what I saw, YOU decided to put forth your input in a negative fashion.....If you want us to leave because Sarah put some pics up and thought about breeding in the future, then maybe that's what we should do then. Clearly we are wrong.


Nobody is telling you to leave man, people here care about the breed and we don't see the point of breeding without an extremely detailed goal you know? you can learn a lot on this site like we all do every day, you have to understand that all of us hate the persecution the breed is getting and we all hate that pitbulls are the main occupants of shelters.


----------



## Wingman Kennels (Nov 13, 2009)

David, you couldn't have said it any better!

I would love to breed banks for his temperament; its just a bonus that he happens to possess the qualities of his bully ancestors. 

I could give two s**ts about a dog beeing 100 lbs. If his temperament isn't there, its not worth it.


----------



## Wingman Kennels (Nov 13, 2009)

David, I wish we all lived in a world where discrimination didn't exist. Believe me do you know how much easier life would be if everyone was nice to one another, cared for and had everyone's back. The reality of that does not exist.

I understand everyone's concerns, I just view things a little different and encourage people to do what they want to do. I am not a bad guy, however I felt this thread got out of hand when the girl was simply just showing off what she was proud of and the possibility of someday breeding him. If you know Sarah, you know she will ask a million questions before just jumping up to do it!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Take it to pm's this thread is done.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey wingman when youre back take a look at this: http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/2931-breeders-code-ethics.html


----------

